# نماذج من عقود(المقاولة)



## elmasry25012012 (12 مارس 2012)

*نماذج من عقود(المقاولة)





عقد بقيام مقاول باعمال البناء دون تقديمه للمواد

انه فى يوم ............. الموافق ............. 

تم تحرير هذا العقد بين كل من ":

(1) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية ............. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى .................. ويشار له فيما بعدبـ............... _____________________ " طرف اول "

(2) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية.................. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى.................. ويشار له فيما بعد بـ........... ______________________ "طرف ثانى "

يقر الطرفان باهليتهما للتعاقد و اتفاقهما على ما يلى :
"البند الاول"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى باقامة عمارة سكنية للطرف الاول وفقا للرسومات الهندسية المقدمة له من الاخير و للمواصفات و الشروط التى تضمنتها القائمة الملحقة بهذا العقد و التى تعتبر جزءا مكملا له , و ينصرف العمل لكل ما يتطلبه البناء من حفر و خرسانة و بناء حتى اعمال المحارة .
"البند الثانى"
تتكون العمارة سالفة البيان من ............. طابق يستغل الارضى منها كجراج يعلوه الطابق الاول مشتملا على ............. شقة , ثم تتكرر الطوابق مماثلة للطابق الاول .
"البند الثالث"
يقر الطرف الاول بانه خصص قطعة الارض المملوكة له و البالغ مساحتها .............مترا مربعا , و الكائنة بشارع ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. لاقامة العمارة , و قد تم عمل ............. جسات بمعرفة المهندس المعمارى ............. فتبين صلاحيتها لاقامة هذا البناء , و ذلك وفقا للتقرير الهندسى المقدمة صورته للطرف الثانى .
و مع ذلك يتعين على الاخير معاينة الارض و اخطار الطرف الاول فورا عند اجراء اعمال الحفر للوصول الى العمق المقرر للاساسات , عن اى عيب يظهر له متعلقا بالارض مع بيان وسائل معالجته على ان يتم الاخطار كتابة .
"البند الرابع"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بدراسة التصميم و الرسومات الهندسية المقدمة له صورتها و الموقعة عليها من الطرفين على الا يبدأ فى الاعمال التنفيذية الا بعد تحققه من موافقتها لكافة الاصول الفنية التى يتمكن معها من تكملة الاعمال وفقا لها , و لا يجوز له ابداء اية اعتراضات عليها أو طلب تعديلها بعد البدء فى التنفيذ ما لم يوافق الطرف الاول على ذلك كتابة .
"البند الخامس"
لا يجوز للطرف الثانى بعد بدء التنفيذ أن يرجع توقفه عن العمل او تاخره فيه الى عيب فى التصميم و الا كان مسئولا عن التوقف او التاخير وفقا للبنود التالية دون اعتداد بهذا الادعاء .
"البند السادس"
يتعهد الطرف الثانى باستخراج ترخيص البناء و اشغال الطريق و قد وكله الطرف الاول فى ذلك .
"البند السابع"
تم الاتفاق على ان يقدم الطرف الاول كافة المواد اللازمة لاعمال البناء بما يتناسب مع ما تضمنته قائمة الشروط و المواصفات المرفقة من حيث النوع و الكمية .
"البند الثامن"
فى حالة تقديم الطرف الاول لمواد تختلف فى نوعها عما هو وارد بالقائمة سالفة البيان , يكون للطرف الثانى ان يطلب من الطرف الاول اذنا كتابيا باستعمال هذا النوع بشرط ان يكون مستوفيا لكافة العناصر مما لا ينال من سلامة المبنى و الا كان للطرف الثانى التوقف عن العمل و اخطار الطرف الاول باسباب ذلك .
"البند التاسع"
يلتزم الطرف الاول بان يدفع للطرف الثانى مبلغ ............. فقط .............جنيها عن كل يوم يتوقف فيه العمل بسبب تقديم الاول مواد غير صالحة للبناء , فان استمر التوقف لمدة ثلاثة ايام متصلة يعتبر العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون حاجة الى تنبيه او انذار او اى اجراء اخر , و فى هذه الحالة يلتزم الطرف الاول بدفع تعويض اتفاقى للطرف الثانى قدره ............. فقط ............. يتمثل فيما فاته من كسبب بسبب عدم اتمام العمل .
"البند العاشر"
اذا تبين عدم احقية الطرف الثانى فى توقفه عن اعمال البناء بان كانت المواد سليمة و صالحة للاستعمال , التزم بدفع تعويض للطرف الاول قدره ............. فقط ............. جنيها عن كل يوم توقف فيه العمل , فضلا عن حق الاخير فى استصدار اذن من القضاء فى الاستمرار فى الاعمال بمعرفة مقاول اخر على ان يتحمل الطرف الثانى فرق الاجر ان وجد .
"البند الحادى عشر"
فى حالة استمرار الطرف الثانى فى تنفيذ التزامه , يتعهد بان يكون ذلك باشرافه الشخصى , و لا يجوز له ان يعهد باعمال الخرسانة المسلحة و البناء الى غيره من مقاولى الباطن لاى سبب من الاسباب .
"البند الثانى عشر"
تناط المسئولية المدنية و الجنائية المتعلقة بحراسة البناء و الاشياء بالطرف الثانى منذ استلامه للارض و حتى تسليم البناء .
"البند الثالث عشر"
اذا ثبت للطرف الاول اثناء سير العمل ان الطرف الثانى يقوم به على وجه معيب او مناف لما تضمنه العقد او القائمة الملحقة به , جاز له انذاره بأن يعدل عن طريقة التنفيذ فورا , و الا كان له طلب فسخ العقد أو استئذان المحكمة - فى غير حالات الاستعجال - فى ان يعهد بالعمل الى مقاول اخر على ان يتحمل الطرف الثانى بفرق الاجر ان وجد .
"البند الرابع عشر"
يتحمل الطرف الثانى وحده كافة نفقات الاعمال المعيبة سواء ما تم منها قبل الانذار أو بعده , و سواء قام هو باصلاحها أو عهد بها الى مقاول اخر كما يلتزم بنفقات الترميم التى يتطلبها ذلك .
"البند الخامس عشر"
اذا تبين للطرف الاول استحالة اصلاح العيب , جاز له طلب الفسخ و التعويض .
"البند السادس عشر"
يلتزم الطرف الاول بتعيين مهندس معمارى يتحمل اجره للاشراف على جميع الاعمال التنفيذية و مراقبتها , و له الاعتراض على اى منها و يعتبر نائبا عن الطرف الاول فى ذلك /, و فى حالة اعتراضه يتعين عدم تنفيذ او اتمام العمل الذى اعترضه عليه , و لا يخل هذا التعيين بالمسئولية الكاملة للطرف الثانى قبل الطرف الاول .
"البند السابع عشر"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بالتامين عن الاضرار التى قد تسبب اعمال البناء فى احداثها و كذلك عن مسئوليته قبل الطرف الاول عن تهدم البناء او تصدعه . كما يلتزم بالتأمين لدى هيئة التأمينات الأجتماعية عن عماله فور إخطار الطرف الأول لهذه الهيئة بالمقاولة .
"البند الثامن عشر"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بتسليم العمارة على المحارة خلال ............. شهرا من تاريخ توقيعه على محضر استلامه الارض , على الا يتجاوز ذلك عشرة ايام من تاريخ صدور رخصة البناء .
"البند التاسع عشر"
يلتزم الطرف الاول بتسليم الطرف الثانى الارض المعدة لاقامة البناء خلال عشرة ايام من صدور ترخيص البناء على ان يخطره الاخير به فور صدوره , و الا التزم الطرف الاول بدفع مبلغ ............. فقط ............. للطرف الثانى عن كل يوم تاخير .
فان صدر الترخيص و تراخى الطرف الثانى فى اخطار الطرف الاول بصدوره , التزم بان يدفع للطرف الاول مبلغ ............. فقط ............. عن كل يوم تالى لليوم العاشر من صدور الترخيص .
"البند العشرون"
يلتزم الطرف الاول باتمام اعمال النجارة خلال ............. من تاريخ اخطار الطرف الثانى له باعداد المبنى لاعمال المحارة , و تضاف مدة التأخير إلى المدة المحددة للتسليم .
"البند الواحد و العشرون"
اذا أخل الطرف الثانى بالتزامه المبين بالبند الثامن عشر , التزم بدفع مبلغ ............. فقط .............جنيها عن كل يوم تأخير على أن يخصم هذا التعويض عند تصفية الحساب , فإن أصبحت المدة الباقية من المدة المحددة للتسليم غير كافية لانجاز العمل وفقا لطبيعته و امكانياته و ظروف الطرف الثانى , كان للطرف الاول طلب الفسخ دون انتظار حلول الاجل المشار إليه , و ذلك دون اخلال بما تضمنه البند العشرون .
"البند الثانى و العشرون"
لا يكون للطرف الثانى فى حالة الحكم بفسخ عقد المقاولة الرجوع على الطرف الاول فيما يتعلق بما قام به من اعمال وفقا للاجور الواردة بهذا العقد و انما للطرف الاول دفع اقل القيمتين التاليتين : ما اثرى به مقدرا بوقت القيام بالاعمال أو ما افتقر به الطرف الثانى مقدرة وقت الحكم .
"البند الثالث و العشرون"
يضمن الطرف الثانى ما يحدث خلال عشر سنوات من تهدم كلى او جزئى أو ما يظهر من عيب فى البناء و لو كان ذلك راجعا الى عيب فى الارض ذاتها , و يبدأ هذا الضمان من وقت تسلم البناء تسلما فعليا او حكميا .
"البند الرابع و العشرون"
يلتزم الطرف الاول بتسلم البناء فور الانتهاء من اعمال المحارة فان امتنع بالرغم من انذاره على يد محضر , و لم يكن هناك مبرر للامتناع اعتبر انه تسلمه حكما اعتبارا من اليوم المحدد بالانذار دون حاجة الى طلب تعيين حارس عليه .
"البند الخامس و العشرون"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بتنفيذ الاعمال المحددة بهذا العقد , وفقا لم تم الاتفاق عليه و بالمواصفات التى تضمنتها القائمة المرفقة لقاء اجر اجمالى و جزافى قدره ............. فقط ............. جنيها يدفع على النحو التالى :
أولا : دفعة مقدمة قدرها ............. فقط ............. جنيها تدفع فور التوقيع على هذا العقد .
ثانيا : مبلغ ............. فقط ............. جنيها بعد صب سقف كل طابق .
ثالثا : مبلغ ............. فقط ............. جنيها عند الانتهاء من نصف اعمال المحارة مقدرة ب ............. طابق .
رابعا : المبلغ الباقى عند التسليم .
"البند السادس و العشرون"
يعتبر التقدير الذى تضمنه البند السابق نهائيا , و لا يجوز للطرف الثانى المطالبة بزيادته و لو كان ذلك راجعا لارتفاع اجور العمال أو لغيره من الاسباب , كما لا يجوز للطرف الاول المطالبة بتخفيضه اذا ما تبين ان الاجور الفعلية تقل بكثير .
"البند السابع و العشرون"
اذا اخل الطرف الاول بتنفيذ التزامه فيما يتعلق بالوفاء بالاجر على نحو ما تقدم رغم قيام الطرف الثانى بالتنفيذ وفقا لما تم الاتفاق عليه , كان للاخير استصدار حكم بالزامه به مع التعويض فضلا عن الفوائد القانونية من وقت رفع الدعوى . فان كانت الاعمال قد تمت كان له حبسها حتى يستوفى حقه كاملا .
"البند الثامن و العشرون"
تم الاتفاق على تاجيل الوفاء بمبلغ ............. فقط ............. الى ما بعد التسليم بستة اشهر و يكون للطرف الثانى بموجب هذا حق امتياز على العقار محل هذا العقد ضمانا له ,. و له الحق فى اتخاذ اجراءات قيده . و يلتزم الطرف الثانى بمحو هذا القيد فور الوفاء له بهذا المبلغ .
"البند التاسع و العشرون"
تختص محاكم .............بنظر المنازعات الناشئة عن هذا العقد . و يعتبر عنوان كل طرف المبين به موطنا مختارا له فى هذا الصدد .
البند الثلاثون"
حرر هذا العقد من نسختين . لكل طرف نسخة .
" الطرف الاول " " الطرف الثانى "





عقد مقاولة بناء باجر اجمالى

انه فى يوم ............. الموافق ............. 

تم تحرير هذا العقد بين كل من :

(1) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية ............. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى .................. ويشار له فيما بعدبـ............... _____________________ " طرف اول "

(2) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية.................. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى.................. ويشار له فيما بعد بـ........... ______________________ "طرف ثانى "

يقر الطرفان باهليتهما للتعاقد و اتفاقهما على ما يلى :
"البند الأول"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى باقامة عمارة سكنية للطرف الاول وفقا للرسومات الهندسية المقدمة له من الاخير و للمواصفات و الشروط التى تضمنتها القائمة الملحقة بهذا العقد و التى تعتبر جزءا مكملا له .
"البند الثانى"
تتكون العمارة سالفة البيان من ............. طابق يستغل الارضى منها كجراج يعلوه الطابق الاول مشتملا على ............. شقة , ثم تتكرر الطوابق مماثلة للطابق الاول .
"البند الثالث"
يقر الطرف الاول بانه خصص قطعة الارض المملوكة له و البالغ مساحتها ............. مترا مربعا ,والكائنة بشارع ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. لاقامة العمارة , و قد تم عمل ............. جسات بها بمعرفة المهندس المعمارى ............. فتبين صلاحيتها لاقامة هذا البناء , و ذلك وفقا للتقرير الهندسى المقدمة صورته للطرف الثانى .
و مع ذلك يتعين على الاخير معاينة الارض و اخطار الطرف الاول فورا عند اجراء اعمال الحفر للوصول الى العمق المقرر للأساسات , عن اى عيب قد يظهر له متعلقا بالارض مع بيان وسائل معالجته على ان يتم الاخطار كتابة .
"البند الرابع"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بدراسة التصميم و الرسومات الهندسية المقدمة له صورة منها و الموقع عليها من الطرفين على الا يبدأ فى الاعمال التنفيذية الا بعد تحققه من موافقتها لكافة الاصول الفنية التى يتمكن معها من تكملة الاعمال وفقا لها , و لا يجوز له ابداء اية اعتراضات عليها او طلب تعديلها بعد البدء فى التنفيذ ما لم يوافق الطرف الاول على ذلك كتابة .
"البند الخامس"
لا يجوز للطرف الثانى بعد بدء التنفيذ أن يرجع توقفه عن العمل او تاخره فيه الى عيب فى التصميم و الا كان مسئولا عن التوقف او التأخير وفقا للبنود التالية دون اعتداد بهذا الادعاء .
"البند السادس"
يتعهد الطرف الثانى باستخراج ترخيص البناء و اشغال الطريق و قد وكله الطرف الاول فى ذلك .
"البند السابع"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بتقديم كافة المواد اللازمة للبناء وفقا للمواصفات التى تضمنتها القائمة المرافقة , و باحضار الادوات و المعدات اللازمة للتشغيل .
"البند الثامن"
على الطرف الثانى القيام بكافة اعمال البناء باشرافه الشخصى و لا يجوز له ان يعهد بذلك الى غيره من مقاولى الباطن لاى سبب من الاسباب , فيما عدا اعمال البياض و الارضيات و النجارة و السباكة و الكهرباء على ان يظل مسئولا عنها امام الطرف الاول .
"البند التاسع"
تناط المسئولية المدنية و الجنائية المتعلقة بحراسة البناء و الاشياء بالطرف الثانى منذ استلامه للارض و حتى تسليم البناء .
"البند العاشر"
اذا ثبت للطرف الاول اثناء سير العمل ان الطرف الثانى يقوم به على وجه معيب او مناف لما تضمنه هذا العقد او للقائمة الملحقة به , جاز له انذاره بان يعدل عن طريقة التنفيذ فورا , و الا كان له طلب فسخ العقد او استئذان المحكمة - فى غير حالات الاستعجال - فى ان يعهد بالعمل الى مقاول اخر على نفقة الطرف الثانى .
"البند الحادى عشر"
يتحمل الطرف الثانى وحده كافة نفقات الاعمال المعيبة سواء ما تم منها قبل الانذار او بعده , و سواء قام هو باصلاحها او عهد بها الى مقاول اخر كما يلتزم بنفقات الترميم التى يتطلبها ذلك .
"البند الثانى عشر"
اذا تبين للطرف الاول استحالة اصلاح العيب , جاز له طلب الفسخ و التعويض .
"البند الثالث عشر"
يلتزم الطرف الاول بتعيين مهندس معمارى يتحمل اجره , للاشراف على جميع الاعمال التنفيذية و مراقبتها , و له الاعتراض على اى منها و يعتبر نائبا عن الطرف الاول فى ذلك , و فى حالة اعتراضه يتعين عدم تنفيذ او اتمام العمل الذى اعترض عليه , و لا يخل هذا التعيين بالمسئولية الكاملة للطرف الثانى قبل الطرف الاول و تعرض عليه مستخلصات الصرف لاعتمادها قبل تقديمها للطرف الاول .
"البند الرابع عشر"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بالتأمين عن الاضرار التى قد تتسبب اعمال البناء فى احداثها و كذلك عن مسئولية قبل الطرف الاول عن تهدم البناء او تصدعه . كما يلتزم بالتامين لدى هيئة التامينات الاجتماعية عن عماله فور اخطار الطرف الاول لهذه الهيئة بالمقاولة "البند الخامس عشر"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بتسليم العمارة كاملة التشطيب و معدة للسكنى خلال .............شهرا من تاريخ توقيعه على محضر استلامه للارض على الا يتجاوز ذلك عشرة ايام من تاريخ صدور رخصة البناء .
"البند السادس عشر"
اذا اخل الطرف الثانى بالتزامه المبين بالبند السابق , التزم بدفع ............. جنيها عن كل يوم تأخير على ان يخصم هذا التعويض عند تصفية الحساب , فان اصبحت المدة الباقية من المدة المحددة للتسليم غير كافية لانجاز العمل وفقا لطبيعته و امكانيات و ظروف الطرف الثانى , كان للطرف الاول طلب الفسخ دون انتظار حلول الاجل المشار اليه .
"البند السابع عشر"
لا يمكن للطرف الثانى فى حالة الحكم بفسخ عقد المقاولة الرجوع على الطرف الاول فيما يتعلق بما قام به من اعمال وفقا للقيمة الواردة بهذا العقد و انما للطرف الاول دفع اقل القيمتين التاليتين : ما أثرى به مقدرا بوقت البناء او ما افتقر به الطرف الثانى مقدرة وقت الحكم .
"البند الثامن عشر"
يضمن الطرف الثانى ما يحدث خلال عشر سنوات من تهدم كلى او جزئى او ما يظهر من عيب فى البناء و لو كان ذلك راجعا الى عيب فى الارض ذاتها و يبدأ هذا الضمان من وقت تسلم البناء تسلما فعليا أو حكميا .
"البند التاسع عشر"
يلتزم الطرف الاول بتسلم العمارة خلال عشرة ايام من اخطار الطرف الثانى له , فاذا امتنع دون سبب مشروع رغم دعوته الى ذلك بانذار رسمى على يد محضر , اعتبر انه تسلمها حكما اعتبارا من اليوم المحدد بالانذار دون حاجة الى طلب تعيين حارس عليها .
"البند العشرون"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بتنفيذ الاعمال المحددة بهذا العقد وفقا لما تم الاتفاق عليه و بالمواصفات التى تضمنتها القائمة المرفقة لقاء اجر اجمالى وجزافى قدره ............. فقط ............. جنيها يدفع على النحو التالى :
أولا : الدفعة المقدمة قدرها ............. فقط ............. جنيها تدفع فور التوقيع على هذا العقد .
ثانيا: الدفعة الثانية وتستحق بعد الانتهاء من اعمال الاساسات وفقا للمستخلص الخاص بهذه المرحلة .
ثالثا : الدفعة الثالثة و تستحق بعد الانتهاء من صب سقف الطابق الاول وفقا للمستخلص الخاص بهذه المرحلة .
رابعا : يعتبر الانتهاء من صب سقف كل طابق بعد ذلك مرحلة تستحق الدفعة الخاصة بها وفقا للمستخلص المتعلق بها , حتى الوصول الى الطابق الاخير المرخص به .
خامسا: تصرف دفعة قدرها ............. فقط ............. لاعمال النجارة و الارضيات و السباكة و الكهرباء و البياض و الطلاء , و يتم الاتفاق على الدفعة التالية بعد تقديم المستخلصات المتعلقة بهذه الاعمال .
سادسا : تتم تصفية الحساب نهائيا بعد اتمام كافة الاعمال , و يحرر الطرف الثانى مخالصة بذلك .
"البند الواحد و العشرون"
يعتبر التقدير الذى تضمنه البند السابق نهائيا , و لا يجوز للطرف الثانى المطالبة بزيادته و لو كان ذلك راجعا لارتفاع اثمان المواد الاولية اللازمة لاعمال البناء او لارتفاع اجور العمال او للنقل او الضرائب الجمركية على الواردات او لاى سبب اخر , كما لا يجوز للطرف الاول المطالبة بتخفيضه اذا ما تبين ان التكاليف الفعلية تقل عنه بكثير طالما التزم الطرف بتنفيذ الاعمال وفقا لما تم الاتفاق عليه .
"البند الثانى و العشرون"
اذا اخل الطرف الاول بتنفيذ التزامه فيما يتعلق بالوفاء بالاجر على نحو ما تقدم , رغم قيام الطرف الثانى بالتنفيذ وفقا لما تم الاتفاق عليه , كان للأخير استصدار حكم بالزامه به مع التعويض فضلا عن الفوائد القانونية من وقت رفع الدعوى , او طلب الفسخ و التعويض , فان كانت الاعمال قد تمت كان له حسبها حتى يستوفى حقه كاملا .
"البند الثالث و العشرون"
تم الاتفاق على تأجيل الوفاء بمبلغ ............. الى ما بعد التسليم بستة اشهر و يكون للطرف الثانى بموجب هذا حق امتياز على العقار محل هذا العقد ضمانا له , و له الحق فى اتخاذ اجراءات قيده , و يلتزم الطرف الثانى بمحو هذا القيد فور الوفاء له بهذا المبلغ 
"البند الرابع و العشرون"
اذا تاخر الطرف الاول فى تسليم الارض خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ صدور ترخيص البناء , يلزم بدفع مبلغ ............. فقط ............. جنيها عن كل يوم تاخير , و قد روعى فى هذا التقدير ما قد يفوت على الطرف الثانى من كسب و ما قد يلحق به من خسارة .
"البند الخامس و العشرون"
تختص محاكم ............. بنظر المنازعات الناشئة عن هذا العقد , و يعتبر عنوان كل طرف المبين به موطنا مختارا له فى هذا الصدد .
"البند السادس و العشرون"
حرر هذا العقد من نسختين , لكل طرف نسخة .
" الطرف الاول " " الطرف الثانى "





عقد مقاولة بناء بمقايسة على اساس الوحدة

انه فى يوم ............. الموافق ............. 

تم تحرير هذا العقد بين كل من :

(1) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية ............. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى .................. ويشار له فيما بعدبـ............... _____________________ " طرف اول "

(2) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية.................. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى.................. ويشار له فيما بعد بـ........... ______________________ "طرف ثانى "

يقر الطرفان باهليتهما للتعاقد و اتفاقهما على ما يلى :
"البند الاول"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى باقامة عمارة سكنية للطرف الاول وفقا للرسومات الهندسية المقدمة من الاخير و للمواصفات والشروط التى تضمنتها القائمة الملحقة بهذا العقد و التى تعتبر جزءا مكملا له .
"البند الثانى"
تتكون العمارة سالفة البيان من .............طابق , يستغل الارضى منها كجراج يعلوه الطابق الاول مشتملا على .............شقة , ثم تتكرر الطوابق مماثلة للطابق الاول .
"البند الثالث"
يقر الطرف الاول بانه خصص قطعة الارض المملوكة له و البالغ مساحتها ............. مترا مربعا , والكائنة بشارع ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. لاقامة العمارة , وقد تم عمل ............. جسات بها بمعرفة المهندس المعمارى ............. فتبين صلاحيتها لاقامة هذا البناء و ذلك وفقا للتقرير الهندسى المقدمة صورته للطرف الثانى ..
ومع ذلك , يتعين على الاخير معاينة الارض واخطار الطرف الاول فورا عند اجراء اعمال الحفر للوصول الى العمق المقرر للأساسات , عن اى عيب قد يظهر له متعلقا بالارض مع بيان وسائل معالجته و مقدار ما يتوقعه من زيادة فى المواد و ما يستتبع ذلك من زيادة فى الاجر على ان يتم الاخطار كتابة .
"البند الرابع"
يترتب على الاخطار المتقدم , أن يكون للطرف الاول اذا كانت الزيادة فى الكم غير جسيمة , الاستمرار فى المقاولة على ان يدفع للطرف الثانى الاجر المستحق عن تلك المجاوزة , اما ان كانت المجاوزة جسيمة , كان له اما الاستمرار فى المقاولة على ان يدفع للطرف الثانى الاجر المستحق عن ذلك واما ان يتحلل من المقاولة طالبا وقف العمل و تعويض الطرف الثانى بدفع قيمة ما انجزه من الاعمال مقدرة وفقا للاجر المحدد بهذا العقد دون ان يكون للاخير الرجوع عليه بما كان يستطيع كسبه لو انه اتم المقاولة .
"البند الخامس"
اذا لم يطلب الطرف الاول وقف العمل خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ اخطاره بالمجاوزة على نحو ما تقدم , كان للطرف الثانى الاستمرار فى العمل و فى هذه الحالة يتحمل الطرف الاول الاجر المستحق عن المجاوزة كاملا .
"البند السادس"
لا يجوز للطرف الثانى المطالبة بزيادة الاجر عن مجاوزة الاعمال اذا تراخى فى اخطار الطرف الاول او اذا لم يضمن اخطاره مقدار ما يتوقعه من زيادة او الاسس التى تقوم عليها المجاوزة .
وعليه الاستمرار فى العمل الى ان يطلب اليه الطرف الاول ايقافه .
"البند السابع"
على الطرف الثانى دراسة التصميم و الرسومات الهندسية المقدمة له صورة منها و الموقع عليها من الطرفين , و يلتزم بعدم البدء فى الاعمال التنفيذية الا بعد تحققه من موافقتها لكافة الاصول الفنية التى يتمكن معها من تكملة الاعمال وفقا لها , و لا يجوز له ابداء اية اعتراضات عليها او طلب تعديلها بعد البدء فى التنفيذ ما لم يوافق الطرف الاول على ذلك كتابة , فان كان فى ذلك مجاوزة للاعمال التى تضمنتها المقايسة , سرت البنود من الرابع الى السادس .
"البند الثامن"
لا يجوز للطرف الثانى بعد بدء التنفيذ ان يرجع توقفه عن العمل او تاخره فيه الى عيب فى التصميم , و الا كان مسئولا عن ذلك وفقا للبنود التالية دون اعتداد بهذا الادعاء .
"البند التاسع"
يتعهد الطرف الثانى باستخراج ترخيص البناء و اشغال الطريق , و قد وكله الطرف الاول فى ذلك . 
"البند العاشر"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بتقديم كافة المواد اللازمة للبناء وفقا للمواصفات التى تضمنتها القائمة المرافقة , و باحضار الادوات و المهمات اللازمة للتشغيل .
"البند الحادى عشر"
على الطرف الثانى القيام بكافة اعمال البناء باشرافه الشخصى , و لا يجوز له ان يعهد بذلك الى غيره من مقاولى الباطن لاى سبب من الاسباب فيما عدا اعمال البياض و النجارة و السباكة و الكهرباء و الارضيات , على ان يظل مسئولا عنها امام الطرف الاول .
"البند الثانى عشر"
تناط المسئولية المدنية و الجنائية المتعلقة بحراسة البناء و الاشياء بالطرف الثانى منذ استلامه الارض و حتى تسليم البناء .
"البند الثالث عشر"
اذا ثبت للطرف الاول اثناء سير العمل ان الطرف الثانى يقوم به على وجه معيب أو مناف لما تضمنه هذا العقد او للقائمة الملحقة به , جاز له انذاره بان يعدل عن طريقة التنفيذ فورا , و الا كان له طلب فسخ العقد او استئذان المحكمة - فى غير حالات الاستعجال - فى ان يعهد بالعمل الى مقاول اخر على نفقة الطرف الثانى .
"البند الرابع عشر"
يتحمل الطرف الثانى وحده كافة نفقات الاعمال المعيبة سواء ما تم منها قبل الانذار او بعده , و سواء قام هو باصلاحها او عهد بها الى مقاول اخر , كما يلتزم بنفقات الترميم التى يتطلبها ذلك .
"البند الخامس عشر"
اذا تبين للطرف الاول استحالة اصلاح العيب , جاز له طلب الفسخ و التعويض .
"البند السادس عشر"
يلتزم الطرف الاول بتعيين مهندس معمارى يتحمل اجره , للاشراف على جميع الاعمال التنفيذية و مراقبتها , و له الاعتراض على اى منها , و يعتبر نائبا عن الطرف الاول فى ذلك . و فى حالة اعتراضه يتعين عدم تنفيذ او اتمام العمل الذى اعترض عليه , و لا يخل هذا التعيين بالمسئولية الكاملة للطرف الثانى قبل الطرف الاول .
"البند السابع عشر"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بالتأمين عن الاضرار التى قد تتسبب اعمال البناء فى احداثها و كذلك عن مسئوليته قبل الطرف الاول عن تهدم البناء او تصدعه .
كما يلتزم بالتأمين لدى هيئة التامينات الاجتماعية عن عماله فور اخطار الطرف الاول لهذه الهيئة بالمقاولة .
"البند الثامن عشر"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بتسليم العمارة كاملة التشطيب و معدة للسكنى خلال ............. شهرا من تاريخ توقيعه على محضر استلام الارض , على الا يتجاوز ذلك عشرة ايام من تاريخ صدور رخصة البناء .
"البند التاسع عشر"
اذا اخل الطرف الثانى بالتزامه المبين بالبند السابق , التزم بدفع ............. جنيها عن كل يوم تأخير , على ان يخصم هذا التعويض عند تصفية الحساب فان اصبحت المدة الباقية المحددة للتسليم غير كافية لانجاز العمل وفقا لطبيعته و امكانيات و ظروف الطرف الثانى , كان للطرف الاول طلب الفسخ دون انتظار حلول المدة المشار اليها .
"البند العشرون"
لا يكون للطرف الثانى فى حالة الحكم بفسخ عقد المقاولة الرجوع على الطرف الاول فيما يتعلق بما قام به من اعمال وفقا للقيمة الواردة بهذا العقد و انما للطرف الاول دفع اقل القيمتين التاليتين : ما اثرى به مقدرا بوقت البناء او ما افتقر به الطرف الثانى مقدرة وقت الحكم .
"البند الواحد و العشرون"
يضمن الطرف الثانى ما يحدث خلال عشر سنوات من تهدم كلى او جزئى او ما يظهر من عيب فى البناء و لو كان ذلك راجعا الى عيب فى الارض ذاتها و يبدا هذا للضمان من وقت تسلم البناء تسلما فعليا او حكميا .
"البند الثانى و العشرون"
يلتزم الطرف الاول بتسلم العمارة فى خلال عشرة ايام من اخطار الطرف الثانى له , فاذا امتنع دون سبب مشروع رغم دعوته الى ذلك بانذار رسمى على يد محضر , اعتبر انه تسلمها حكما اعتبارا من اليوم المحدد بالانذار دون حاجة الى طلب تعيين حارس عليها .
"البند الثالث و العشرون"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بتنفيذ الاعمال المحددة بهذا العقد وفقا لما تم الاتفاق عليه و بالمواصفات التى تضمنتها القائمة المرفقة .
و تمت المقايسة على اساس الوحدة , وفقا للكشف الموقع عليه من الطرفين و الملحق بهذا العقد,و كان اجمالى الاجر المستحق للطرف الثانى هو ............. فقط ............. جنيها يتم الوفاء به على النحو التالى :
أولا : دفع الطرف الاول للطرف الثانى مبلغ ............. فقط ............. جنيها كدفعة مقدمة بمجلس هذا العقد .
ثانيا : يدفع الطرف الاول قيمة الاعمال التى تتم فيما يتعلق بالاساسات وفقا للمستخلص الخاص بهذه المرحلة .
ثالثا : الدفعة الثالثة و تستحق بعد الانتهاء من صب سقف الطابق الاول وفقا للمستخلص الخاص بهذه المرحلة .
رابعا : يعتبر الانتهاء من صب سقف كل طابق بعد ذلك مرحلة تستحق الدفعة الخاصة بها وفقا للمستخلص المتعلق بها , حتى الوصول الى الطابق الاخير .
خامسا : تصرف دفعة قدرها ............. فقط ............. لاعمال النجارة و الارضيات و السباكة و الكهرباء و البياض و الطلاء .
سادسا : تتم تصفية الحساب نهائيا بعد اتمام كافة الاعمال و يحرر الطرف الثانى مخالصة بذلك .
"البند الرابع و العشرون"
يعتبر الاجر المحدد بهذا العقد نهائيا , و لا يجوز للطرف الثانى , فيما عدا حالات المجاوزة , المطالبة بزيادته و لو كان ذلك راجعا لارتفاع اثمان المواد الاولية اللازمة لاعمال البناء او لارتفاع اجور العمال او النقل او الضرائب الجمركية على الواردات او لاى سبب اخر كما لا يجوز للطرف الاول المطالبة بتخفيضه اذا ما تبين ان التكاليف الفعلية تقل عنه بكثير طالما التزم الطرف الثانى بتنفيذ الاعمال حسبما تم الاتفاق عليه .
"البند الخامس و العشرون"
اذا اخل الطرف الاول بالتزامه فيما يتعلق بالوفاء بالاجر على نحو ما تقدم رغم قيام الطرف الثانى بالتنفيذ وفقا لما تم الاتفاق عليه , كان للاخير استصدار حكم بالزامه به مع التعويض فضلا عن الفوائد القانونية من وقت رفع الدعوى , او طلب الفسخ و التعويض , فان كانت الاعمال قد تمت كان له حبسها حتى يستوفى حقه كاملا .
"البند السادس و العشرون"
اتفق الطرفان على تاجيل الوفاء بمبلغ ............. فقط ............. الى ما بعد التسليم بستة اشهر و يكون للطرف الثانى بموجب هذا حق امتياز على العقار محل هذا العقد ضمانا له , و له الحق فى اتخاذ اجراءات قيده و يلتزم بمحو هذا القيد فور الوفاء له بهذا المبلغ 
"البند السابع و العشرون"
اذا تاخر الطرف الاول فى تسليم الارض خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ صدور ترخيص البناء , يلزم بدفع مبلغ ............. فقط ............. جنيها عن كل يوم تأخير , و قد روعى فى هذا التقدير ما قد يفوت على الطرف الثانى من كسب و ما قد يلحق به من خسارة .
"البند الثامن و العشرون"
تختص محاكم .............بنظر المنازعات الناشئة عن هذا العقد , و يعتبر عنوان كل طرف المبين به موطنا مختارا له فى هذا الصدد .
"البند التاسع و العشرون"
حرر هذا العقد من نسختين , لكل طرف نسخة .
" الطرف الاول " " الطرف الثانى "




عقد مقاولة لاعمال نجارة

انه فى يوم ............. الموافق ............. 

تم تحرير هذا العقد بين كل من :

(1) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية ............. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى .................. ويشار له فيما بعدبـ............... _____________________ " طرف اول "

(2) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية.................. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى.................. ويشار له فيما بعد بـ........... ______________________ "طرف ثانى "

يقر الطرفان باهليتهما للتعاقد و اتفاقهما على ما يلى :
"البند الاول"
يقوم الطرف الثانى بتصنيع عدد ............. بابا و .............نافذةالمتعلقة بعمارة الطرف الاول و الكائنة بشارع ............. و سبق للطرف الثانى ان قام بالمعاينة و رفع المقاسات .
"البند الثانى"
تشمل المقاولة الحلوق الخشبية و السباليونات و تركيب الكوالين و تسليم كافة الابواب و النوافذ بحالة جيدة من حيث التسكيك دون ترك فواصل ما بين الضلف فيما بينها او بينها و بين الحلق .
"البند الثالث"
تم تحديد كمية الاخشاب اللازمة ب .............مترا مكعبا من الخشب السويدى و ............. لوحا من الابلكاج , تعهد الطرف الاول بتسليمها للطرف الثانى فور التوقيع على هذا العقد للبدء فى العمل . كما تعهد بتسليم الكوالين و السبالونات و عددها ............. 
"البند الرابع"
لا يجوز للطرف الثانى ان يعهد بالعملية الى مقاول من الباطن انما عليه القيام بها بنفسه او تحت اشرافه , سواء تم العمل بالورشة الخاصة به او بمكان وجود الات تجهيز النوافذ و الابواب , و يراعى دائما ان يتم التجميع و التقفيل تحت اشرافه .
"البند الخامس"
فى حالة مخالفة الطرف الثانى لما تضمنه البند السابق , يعتبر العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون حاجة الى تنبيه او انذار او اى اجراء اخر مع التزام الطرف الثانى بدفع مبلغ ............. فقط ............. جنيها للطرف الاول كتعويض متفق عليه .
"البند السادس"
لا يجوز للطرف الثانى استعمال اخشاب غير التى تسلمها من الطرف الاول او استعمال تلك الاخشاب فى غير الاعمال المتفق عليها .
"البند السابع"
يجب عمل الحلوق و الضلف من قطع غير موصولة , و يراعى ذلك عند البدء فى التشغيل , و للطرف الاول رفض استلام اى وحدة تتم بالمخالفة لهذا البند , و يكون اصلاح المخالف على نفقة الطرف الثانى سواء تم ذلك بمعرفته او بمعرفة الطرف الاول .
"البند الثامن"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بتسليم العملية كاملة خلال اجل اقصاه يوم ............. الموافق ............. و فى حالة التاخير يلتزم بدفع مبلغ ............. عن كل يوم تاخير , فان جاوز التاخير ............. يوما جاز للطرف الاول ان يعهد بتكملة العملية الى مقاول اخر على نفقة الطرف الثانى بدون اذن المحكمة لتوافر الاستعجال . و لا يعتبر التسليم قد تم الا بعد تصحيح الاعمال التى تتطلبها اعمال الدهانات .
"البند التاسع"
اذا تبين عدم وجود باقى الاخشاب او امتنع الطرف الثانى عن ردها للطرف الاول تنفيذا للبند السابق , كان هذا الامتناع بدون حق مما يتحقق معه اعتبار الطرف الثانى مبددا و يكون للطرف الاول اتخاذ كافة الاجراءات القانونية المدنية و الجنائية .
" البند العاشر"
تحدد اجر الطرف الثانى على اساس مبلغ ............. للنافذة الكاملة و مبلغ ............. لباب الحجرة و مبلغ ............. لباب الحمام و مثله لباب المطبخ , و كلها شاملة الحلوق .
و قد التزم الطرف الاول بدفع مبلغ ............. فور ابرام هذا العقد و مبلغ ............. عند تسكيك الدور ............. و مثله عند تسكيك الدور ............. و الباقى عند تسليم العملية .
"البند الحادى عشر"
للطرف الثانى التوقف عن العمل اذا ما اخل الطرف الاول بالتزاماته المحددة بالبند السابق و فى هذه الحالة يلتزم الاخير بدفع مبلغ ............. عن كل يوم تأخير كتعويض متفق عليه , و تضاف مدة التأخير , و لو تكررت , للمدة المحددة لتسليم العملية .
"البند الثانى عشر"
تختص محاكم ............. بنظر ما قد ينشب من منازعات تتعلق بهذا العقد , و يعتبر عنوان كل من طرفيه المبين به موطنا مختارا له فى هذا الصدد .
"البند الثالث عشر"
حرر العقد من نسختين , لكل طرف نسخة .
" الطرف الاول " " الطرف الثانى "








عقد مقاولة لطبع كتاب و تجليده

انه فى يوم ............. الموافق ............. 

تم تحرير هذا العقد بين كل من :

(1) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية ............. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى .................. ويشار له فيما بعدبـ............... _____________________ " طرف اول "

(2) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية.................. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى.................. ويشار له فيما بعد بـ........... ______________________ "طرف ثانى "

يقر الطرفان باهليتهما للتعاقد و اتفاقهما على مايلى :
"البند الاول"
يلتزم الطرف الاول بطبع كتاب للطرف الاول من عدد ............. نسخة انتر تيب , على ان تتضمن كل صفحة ............. سطرا و لا يقل السطر عن ............. كلمة , و للطرف الاول الحق فى حصر الكمية التى يتم طبعها على الا يتجاوز ذلك خمس مرات .
"البند الثانى"
تراج البروفات بمعرفة الطرف الاول على ان يوقع على البروفة الاخيرة بما يفيد موافقته على الطبع وفقا لها , و لا يكون الطرف الثانى مسئولا عن اية اخطاء مطبعية طالما تطابقت الملازم التى تم طبعها مع البروفات الموقع عليها من الطرف الاول متضمنة امره بالطبع .
"البند الثالث"
للطرف الثانى الحق فى مراجعة البروفة اذا تاخر الطرف الاول عن ذلك لمدة يومين , و فى هذه الحالة يعتبر مفوضا من الطرف الاول بالمراجعة و يستحق مبلغ ............. عن كل ملزمة و لا يكون مسئولا عن اية اخطاء مطبعية لم يدركها اثناء المراجعة .
"البند الرابع"
يجب ان يتم تصحيح البروفة على اصول الكتاب التى تم الصف وفقا لها, فان اراد الطرف الاول اضافة عبارات غير واردة بالاصول التزم بدفع مبلغ ............. عن كل سطر , على انه اذا تطلبت هذه الاضافة تضريب الصفحات التزم بدفع مبلغ ............. عن كل صفحة يتم تضريبها .
"البند الخامس"
يجب ضبط الكبس و الاحبار عند الطبع بحيث لا تظهر بروزات بظهر الصفحة او تكون الاحبار زائدة او خفيفة .
"البند السادس"
يسرى البند السابق عند طبع الغلاف , على ان تتم طباعته على لونين : بحيث يكون اسم الكتاب و اسم المؤلف و الناشر و الكعب باللون الاسود , اما موضوعات الكتاب فتكون باللون الاحمر , و وفقا للتنسيق الذى يقره الطرف الاول .
"البند السابع"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بالقيام بجميع الاعمال اللازمة لتجليد النسخ مراعيا فى ذلك الاصول الفنية المتعارف عليها خاصة فيما يتعلق بالتطبيق و التجميع و التكسير .
"البند الثامن"
يجب وضع الكتب التى يتم تجليدها فى بواكى يتحمل الطرف الاول تكاليفها .
"البند التاسع"
يقر الطرف الاول بان اصول الكتاب المسلمة للطرف الثانى هى صورة اما الاصل فيحتفظ به عليه الموافقات المقررة من الجهات المختصة , و يتعهد بتقديمها فى حالة طلب الطرف الثانى لها و تتكون من .............صفحة .
"البند العاشر"
على الطرف الاول تقديم الملزمة الاولى للهيئة العامة للكتاب للحصول على رقم الايداع و اخطار الطرف الثانى به او اثباته بنهاية الاصول , كما يلتزم بايداع العد اللازم من النسخ بالجهات المعنية .
"البند الحادى عشر"
يلتزم الطرف الاول فور الانتهاء من اعمال التجليد و اعداد البواكى بنقل جميع النسخ ,فان تأخر فى ذلك التزم بدفع مبلغ ............. عن كل يوم تاخير كأجر للوديعة .
" البند الثانى عشر"
لا يجوز للطرف الاول طلب استلام عدد من النسخ قبل الاجل المحدد لتسليم الكتاب الا مرة واحدة بعدد .............نسخة .
"البند الثالث عشر"
ليس للطرف الثانى ان يطبع الا العدد المتفق عليه و ان يضيف اليه مائة ملزمة كزيادات لحساب الهالك , فان ادى ذلك الى زيادة فى الكمية كانت من حق الطرف الاول بدون مقابل .
فان تبين مخالفة الطرف الثانى للعدد المتفق عليه على نحو ما تقدم كان للطرف الاول اتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية المناسبة و يعتبر العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون حاجة الى تنبيه او انذار او اى اجراء اخر , و يكون له تسلم الاصول و الملازم التى تم طبعها و كمية الورق الباقية و اكليشهات الكتاب على الا يلتزم بدفع شئ عن الكمية الزائدة مهما كان عدد الملازم التى تم طبعها .
"البند الرابع عشر"
تم تحديد يوم ............. الموافق ............. لتسليم الكتاب مغلقا فى بواكى من الملازم الزائدة و فى حالة التأخير يلتزم الطرف الثانى بدفع مبلغ ............. عن كل يوم تأخير .
"البند الخامس عشر"
أجر الملزمة البالغ عدد صفحاتها ............. صفحة هو ............. جنيها مقابل الصف و الطبع و مبلغ .............مليما مقابل التجليد و مبلغ ............. مليما عن كل باكو و مبلغ ............. عن طباعة الغلاف .
و يلتزم الطرف الاول بدفع .............جنيها عند التوقيع على هذا العقد و مبلغ ............. جنيها بعد طبع كل خمس ملازم و يصفى اجر الطبع فور الانتهاء من اخر ملزمة و يدفع مع هذه التصفية اجر التجليد و قدره ............. جنيها و فى حالة اخلاف الطرف الاول بهذا الالتزام يكون للطرف الثانى حبس جميع النسخ حتى يستوفى حقه كاملا .
"البند السادس عشر"
يتعهد الطرف الاول باحضار الورق اللازم للطباعة مقاس ............. فور التوقيع على هذا العقد , و فى حالة التأخير سواء فيما يتعلق بالدفعة الاولى او الدفعات التالية تضاف مدة التاخير للمدة المحددة للتسليم .
و تحسب نسبة الهالك من الورق بخمسة فى المائة .
"البند السابع عشر"
تختص محاكم ............. بنظر ما قد ينشب من منازعات تتعلق بهذا العقد و يعتبر عنوان كل من الطرفين المبين به موطنا مختارا فى هذا الصدد .
"البند الثامن عشر"
حرر العقد من نسختين , لكل طرف نسخة .
" الطرف الاول " " الطرف الثانى "









عقد مقاولة لهدم بناء

انه فى يوم ............. الموافق ............. 

تم تحرير هذا العقد بين كل من :

(1) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية ............. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى .................. ويشار له فيما بعدبـ............... _____________________ " طرف اول "

(2) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية.................. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى.................. ويشار له فيما بعد بـ........... ______________________ "طرف ثانى "

يقر الطرفان باهليتهما للتعاقد و اتفاقهما على ما يلى :
"البند الاول"
يمتلك الطرف الاول العقار المبنى رقم ............. الكائن بشارع ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. و المكون من .............طابق , و يشمل كل طابق على ............. شقة , و البناء من الكمر المسلح و الطوب الاحمر , او الحجر الجيرى .
"البند الثانى"
يقر الطرف الثانى انه قام بمعاينة العقار سالف البيان معاينة تامة بدخول جميع وحداته و الوقوف على المواد المستخدمة فى تشييده و انه قبل ابرام هذا العقد على هذا الاساس وفقا لما تضمنته بنوده .
"البند الثالث"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بالقيام بكافة الاعمال اللازمة لهدم العقار المثار اليه و نزع جميع اساساته بالعمق التى هى عليه , و لا تتم تسوية الارض الا بعد ان يقر الطرف الاول كتابة بقبوله للاعمال التى قام بها الطرف الثانى فيما يتعلق بنزع الاساسات .
"البند الرابع"
تتم اعمال الهدم وفقا للاصول الفنية المتعارف عليها , مع بذل العناية الواجبة للمحافظة على الانقاض بقدر الامكان و تفادى الاضرار بالغير .
"البند الخامس"
يتعهد الطرف الثانى بنزع النجارة من ابواب و نوافذ و ارضيات كمرحلة اولى , على ان يعهد بذلك الى شخص له دراية بهذه الاعمال للمحافظة على سلامتها , و يكون الطرف الثانى مسئولا عن الاتلافات التى كان يمكن تفاديها .
كما يلتزم بمثل ما تقدم عند نزع الرخام .
"البند السادس"
لا يجوز للطرف الثانى الهدم بدفع الجدران لاسقاطها بل يجب ان يتم الهدم على المدماك .
"البند السابع"
تنقل الحراسة بالنسبة للعقار الى الطرف الثانى اعتبارا من تاريخ هذه العقد , فيكون مسئولا عنه وفقا للاحكام المقررة لمسئولية حارس البناء او حارس الاشياء , على ان يلتزم الطرف الاول بتسليمه اليه فور التوقيع على العقد بموجب محضر يثبت فيه ذلك .
"البند الثامن"
تتم كافة الاعمال بعمال الطرف الثانى و يكون وحده مسئولا عنهم كتابعين له سواء امام الغير او هيئة التامينات الاجتماعية .
"البند التاسع"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى باستصدار ما يلزم من تراخيص لاشغال الطريق و يكون وحده المسئول عن الاشغالات , و لا يكون له الحق فى الرجوع على الطرف الاول بشئ مما يتحمله فى هذا الخصوص , عدا المبالغ التى تدفع فى سبيل استصدار التراخيص فيتحمل بها الطرف الاول .
"البند العاشر"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بفرز المواد الناتجة من عملية الهدم و تخصيص مكان لكل منها , على ان يتحمل الطرف الاول اجور خفارتها .
"البند الحادى عشر"
مدة هذا العقد ............. شهرا يلتزم الطرف الثانى باتمام كافة اعمال الهدم و نزع الاساسات و تسوية الارض فى خلالها , فان لم يتم التنفيذ على هذا النحو التزم الاخير بدفع مبلغ ............. فقط ............. جنيها عن كل يوم تأخير و يكون للطرف الاول الحق فى خصم هذا التعويض من باقى الاجر المستحق للطرف الثانى . فان ظل التأخير بما يجاوز المدة المتفق عليها بشهر , اعتبر مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون حاجة لتنبيه او انذار أو أى أجراء أخر .
"البند الثانى عشر"
الاجر المستحق للطرف الثانى مقابل الاعمال سالفة البيان قدره ............. فقط ............. جنيها , دفع منه بمجلس هذا العقد مبلغ ............. فقط ............. جنيها و يدفع مبلغ ............. فقط ............. جنيها عند وصول الاعمال الى سطح الطابق ............. اما الباقى فيدفع عند انتهاء جميع الاعمال و تسليم الارض للطرف الاول .
"البند الثالث عشر"
فى حالة عدم الوفاء بالدفعة الثانية يكون للطرف الثانى الحق فى التوقف عن العمل على ان يلتزم الطرف الاول فى هذه الحالة بان يدفع للطرف الثانى مبلغ ............. فقط .............جنيها عن كل يوم و يمثل هذا المبلغ اجور العمال و ما فات الطرف الثانى من كسب لو انه استمر فى عمله . 
فان تعلق عدم الوفاء بالدفعة الاخيرة , كان للطرف الثانى الرجوع على الطرف الاول وفقا للقواعد العامة .
"البند الرابع عشر"
لا يجوز للطرف الثانى ان يعهد الى مقاول من الباطن بتنفيذ الاعمال التى تضمنها هذا العقد و الا اعتبر العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون حاجة الى تنبيه أو أنذار أو أى أجراء أخر .
"البند الخامس عشر"
للطرف الثانى ان يطلب الى الطرف الاول نقل الانقاض التى تم فرزها متى كانت تحول دون الاستمرار فى اعمال الهدم .
"البند السادس عشر"
تختص محاكم ............. بنظر ما قد ينشب من منازعات فيما يتعلق بهذا العقد و يعتبر عنوان كل من طرفيه المبين به موطنا مختارا له فى هذا الصدد .
"البند السابع عشر"
حرر العقد من نسختين , لكل طرف نسخة .
" الطرف الاول " " الطرف الثانى "





عقد مقاولة مع مهندس لعمل تصميم و مقايسة

انه فى يوم ............. الموافق ............. 

تم تحرير هذا العقد بين كل من :

(1) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية ............. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى .................. ويشار له فيما بعدبـ............... _____________________ " طرف اول "

(2) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية.................. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى.................. ويشار له فيما بعد بـ........... ______________________ "طرف ثانى "

يقر الطرفان باهليتهما للتعاقد و اتفاقهما على ما يلى:
"البند الاول"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بمعاينة الارض الفضاء المملوكة للطرف الاول الكائنة بشارع ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. للوقوف على مساحتها و معرفة وضعها على الطبيعة , ثم القيام بعمل العدد اللازم من الجسات للتحقق من طبيعة باطنها تمهيدا لاجراء التصميم بما يتناسب مع نتيجة هذه الجسات .
"البند الثانى"
على الطرف الثانى اتمام كافة الاعمال الموضحة بالبند السابق خلال .............يوما من تاريخ هذا العقد و تقديم تقرير هندسى مفصل للطرف الاول متضمنا تصوراته المبدئية عن كيفية تنفيذ البناء بتحديد مواقع المناورة و المساحة الواجب تركها بدون بناء و مناقشة الطرف الاول فى ذلك لاتمام التصميم و الرسومات المعمارية على هدى ما تسفر عنه هذه المنافسة , دون أدنى مسئولية على الطرف الاول .
كان يجب ان يتضمن التقرير عدد الجسات التى تمت لاختبار باطن الارض و العمق الذى وصلت اليه كل منها و موقعها و الرأى الفنى المترتب على نتيجتها و التصميم الذى يتفق مع ذلك .
على ان يقدم التقرير خلال اسبوع واحد من نهاية الاجل السابق .
"البند الثالث"
مع مراعاة ما تضمنه البند الثانى , يلتزم الطرف الثانى بتقديم الرسومات المعمارية و الانشائية و التنفيذية للطرف الاول خلال ............. يوما من نهاية الاجل المقرر لتقديم التقرير الهندسى , و عليه توضيحها للاخير الذى يكون له الحق فى طلب ادخال تعديلات عليها بما لا يمس التصميم أو يتنافى مع الاصول الفنية .
و فى حالة طلب تعديلات بالشروط المتقدمة , تصحح الرسومات وفقا لها على ان يتم ذلك خلال ............. يوما من تاريخ هذا الطلب.
"البند الرابع"
فى حالة الموافقة على الرسومات , يوقع عليها كل من الطرفين و تسلم صورة منها للطرف الاول .
"البند الخامس"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى عند وضع التصميم و الرسومات المعمارية و الانشائية و التنفيذية , مراعاة خط التنظيم او حد الطريق او خط البناء الواجب اتباعه و عرض الشارع و المناسيب المقررة لها امام واجهات البناء .
"البند السادس"
يتم وضع التصميم و الرسومات على اساس اقامة عمارة سكنية مكونة من ............. طابق يستغل الارضى منها جراج و تقسم الطوابق التى تعلو الى وحدات سكنية بالعدد الذى تتضمنه الرسومات التى يوافق الطرف الاول عليها . 
"البند السابع"
يضع الطرف الثانى المقايسة التى يتطلبها تنفيذ البناء على النحو المتقدم مشتملة على بيان تفصيلى لكافة عناصرها , مراعيا فى ذلك الاصول الفنية المتعارف عليها .
"البند الثامن"
يكون الطرف الثانى مسئولا مسئولية كاملة عن كافة الاضرار التى قد تلحق بالطرف الاول او بالغير فى حالة وجود خطا فى التصميم مهما كان قدره , و عليه الالتزام بالاصول الفنية و المواصفات القياسية المصرية المعمول بها وقت الاعداد و القرارات الصادرة فى شأن اسس التصميم و شروط تنفيذ الاعمال الانشائية و اعمال البناء و بما يتفق مع ما يتضمنه تقريره سالف البيان .
"البند التاسع"
من المتفق عليه ان الطرف الثانى لا شأن له بالاشراف على الاعمال التنفيذية المتعلقة بالبناء , و لا التحقق من ان الاعمال الانشائية تتفق مع الاصول الفنية الواجب اتباعها تنفيذا للتصميم , و يلتزم الطرف الاول باختيار مهندس معمارى للاشراف على اعمال البناء .
"البند العاشر"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بان يوضح للطرف الاول الطريقة التى يتم بها تنفيذ الاعمال المتعلقة بالتصميم اذا ما تطلبت أعمال التنفيذ ذلك , على ان يكون التوضيخ بمعرفة الطرف الثانى شخصيا و فى خلال يومين على الاكثر من تاريخ مطالبته بذلك , و عليه القيام بذلك من تلقاء نفسه و لا يكون له التحلل من مسئوليته المتعلقة بالتصميم لاى من الاسباب .
"البند الحادى عشر"
لا تنقضى مسئولية الطرف الثانى عن أعمال التصميم الا بانقضاء عشر سنوات تبدأ من تاريخ تسلم الطرف الاول للبناء تسلما فعليا او حكميا دون أن يؤثر فى ذلك تأخر المقاول فى التسليم .
"البند الثانى عشر"
يكون الاجر الذى يستحقه الطرف الثانى مقابل قيامه بالتصميم و وضع المقايسة مقدرا بنسبة ............. فقط ............. من قيمة الاعمال .
و يلتزم الطرف الاول بدفع مبلغ ............. فقط ............. عند التوقيع على الرسومات , و مبلغ ............. فقط ............. جنيها بعد ............. شهر من الدفعة الاولى , و الباقى عند نهاية الاعمال . 
"البند الثالث عشر"
لا يستحق الطرف الثانى اجر المحدد بالبند السابق كاملا اذا لم يتم العمل بموجب التصميم الذى وضعه فى حالة رفض الطرف الاول له و يقتصر حقه فى هذه الحالة على مبلغ جزافى قدره ............. فقط ............. جنيها دون ما حاجة لابداء الطرف الاول اسبابا لهذا الرفض .
فان كان الرفض راجعا لعيب فى التصميم او لعدم الالتزام بتعليمات الطرف الاول او لعدم انجازه فى الموعد الذى تم الاتفاق عليه فلا يستحق الطرف الثانى اى اجر على الا يتم العمل بموجب التصميم .
"البند الرابع عشر"
يعتبر العقد مفسوخا حتما بدون حاجة الى تنبيه او انذار او اى اجراء اخر فى حالة وفاة الطرف الثانى او فقد اهليته قبل اتمام اعمال التصميم و المقايسة معا و قبول الطرف الاول لها .
و لا يعتد بتوقيع الاخير على الرسومات طالما لم تعرض عليه المقايسة و يوافق عليها .
"البند الخامس عشر"
تختص محاكم ............. بنظر ما قد ينشب من منازعات تتعلق بهذا العقد , و يعتبر عنوان كل من طرفيه الموضح به موطنا مختارا له فى هذا الصدد .
"البند السادس عشر"
حرر هذا العقد من نسختين , لكل طرف نسخة .
" الطرف الاول " " الطرف الثانى "





عقد مقاولة مع مهندس لعمل تصميم و مقايسة مع الاشراف

انه فى يوم ............. الموافق ............. 

تم تحرير هذا العقد بين كل من :

(1) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية ............. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى .................. ويشار له فيما بعدبـ............... _____________________ " طرف اول "

(2) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية.................. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى.................. ويشار له فيما بعد بـ........... ______________________ "طرف ثانى "

يقر الطرفان باهليتهما للتعاقد و اتفاقهما على ما يلى :
"البند الاول"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بمعاينة الارض الفضاء المملوكة للطرف الاول الكائنة بشارع ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. للوقوف على مساحتها و معرفة وضعها على الطبيعة . ثم القيام بعمل العدد اللازم من الجسات للتحقق من طبيعة باطنها تمهيدا لاجراء التصميم بما يتناسب مع نتيجة هذه الجسات .
"البند الثانى"
على الطرف الثانى اتمام كافة الاعمال الموضحة بالبند السابق خلال .............يوما من تاريخ هذا العقد و تقديم تقرير هندسى مفصل للطرف الاول متضمنا تصوراته المبدئية عن كيفية تنفيذ البناء بتحديد مواقع المناور و المساحة الواجب تركها بدون بناء و مناقشة الطرف الاول فى ذلك لاتمام التصميم و الرسومات المعمارية على هدى ما تسفر عنه هذه المناقشة , دون أدنى مسئولية على الطرف الاول .
كما يجب ان يتضمن التقرير عدد الجسات التى تمت لاختيار باطن الارض و العمق الذى وصلت اليه كل منها و موقعها و الرأى الفنى المترتب على نتيجتها و التصميم الذى يتفق مع ذلك .
على ان يقدم التقرير خلال اسبوع واحد من نهاية الاجل السابق .
"البند الثالث"
مع مراعاة ما تضمنه البند الثانى . يلتزم الطرف الثانى بتقديم الرسومات المعمارية و الانشائية و التنفيذية للطرف الاول خلال ............. يوما من نهاية الاجل المقرر لتقديم التقرير الهندسى و عليه توضيحها للاخير الذى يكون له الحق فى طلب ادخال تعديلات عليها بما لا يمس التصميم أو يتنافى مع الاصول الفنية .
و فى حالة طلب تعديلات بالشروط المتقدمة , تصحح الرسومات وفقا لها على ان يتم ذلك خلال ............. يوما من تاريخ هذا الطلب . "البند الرابع"
فى حالة الموافقة على الرسومات , يوقع عليها كل من الطرفين و تسلم صورة منها للطرف الاول .
"البند الخامس"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى عند وضع التصميم و الرسومات المعمارية و الانشائية و التنفيذية , مراعاة خط التنظيم او حد الطريق او خط البناء الواجب اتباعه و عرض الشارع و المناسيب المقررة لها امام واجهات البناء .
"البند السادس"
يتم وضع التصميم و الرسومات على اساس اقامة عمارة سكنية مكونة من .............طابق يستغل الارضى منها جراج و تقسيم الطواق التى تعلوه وحدات مسكنية بالعدد الذى تتضمنه الرسومات التى يوافق الطرف الاول عليها .
"البند السابع"
يضع الطرف الثانى المقايسة التى يتطلبها تنفيذ البناء على النحو المتقدم مشتملة على بيان تفصيلى لكافة عناصرها مراعيا فى ذلك الاصول الفنية المتعارف عليها .
"البند الثامن"
يتعهد الطرف الثانى باستصدار ترخيص البناء فور اتمام الاجراءات المقررة فى هذا الصدد و الحصول على وثيقة التأمين .
"البند التاسع"
يكون الطرف الثانى مسئولا مسئولية كاملة عن كل ما يتعلق باعمال التصميم و الاشراف , و عليه الالتزام فى اعداد الرسومات و تعديلاتها , سواء تم هذا التعديل وفقا لرغبة الطرف الاول او بناء على طلب الجهة الادارية المختصة بشئون التنظيم , بالاصول الفنية و المواصفات القياسية المصرية المعمول بها وقت الاعداد , و القرارات الصادرة فى شان أسس التصميم و شروط تنفيذ الاعمال الانشائية و اعمال البناء .
و ليس له التحلل من الاشراف الا بعد شهر من ابداء هذه الرغبة كتابة و الا كان مسئولا عن توقف الاعمال مع مراعاة ما تضمنه البند الخامس عشر .
"البند العاشر"
لا تنقضى مسئولية الطرف الثانى عن اعمال التصميم و الاشراف الا بانقضاء عشر سنوات تبدأ من تاريخ تسلم الطرف الاول للبناء تسلما فعليا او حكميا .
"البند الحادى عشر"
على الطرف الثانى التواجد بنفسه يوميا بموقع العمل طوال فترة العمل التى تبدا من الساعة ............. صباحاو حتى الساعة ............. مساء لمراقبة كافة الاعمال خاصة نسب خلط المونة و اعمال المسلح و صب الخرسانة حتى يتم ذلك وفقا للاصول الفنية , و عليه اخطار الطرف الاول فورا بكافة الملاحظات التى يرى احاطته علما بها , على ان يتم ذلك كتابة من صورتين يحتفظ باحدهما موافقا عليها من الطرف الاول او من ينوب عنه .
"البند الثانى عشر"
يلتزم الطرف الثانى , فضلا عما تقدم , بوضع قائمة الشروط و المواصفات التى تلحق بالعقد المبرم ما بين الطرف الاول و المقاول المنفذ لتتم الاعمال التنفيذية وفقا لها على ان تكون مواد البناء التى تتضمنها مطابقة للمواصفات المصرية المقررة , و باقرار حساب المقاول و تسلم العمل منه .
" البند الثالث عشر"
تم الاتفاق على ان يكون اجر الطرف الثانى مقابل جميع الاعمال التى عهد اليه بها مبلغا يقدر بنسبة ............. فقط ............. من قيمة الاعمال .
و يدفع للطرف الثانى دفعة مقدمة عند موافقة الطرف الاول على الرسومات المعمارية قدرها ............. فقط ............. جنيها , و مبلغ ............. فقط .............عند صدور ترخيص البناء , و مبلغ ............. فقط .............جنيها فور صب سقف كل طابق , و مبلغ ............. فقط ............. جنيها بعد الانتهاء من اعمال الكهرباء و النجارة و الصحى و الارضيات , على ان يعمل الحساب النهائى و يقدر الاجر وفقا له بعد تسليم المفتاح .
"البند الرابع عشر"
لا يستحق الطرف الثانى اجره المحدد بالبند السابق كاملا اذا لم يتم العمل بموجب التصميم الذى وضعه فى حالة رفض الطرف الاول له و يقتصر حقه فى هذه الحالة على مبلغ جزافى قدره ............. فقط .............جنيها , دون ما حاجة لابداء الطرف الاول اسبابا لهذا الرفض .
فان كان الرفض راجعا لعيب فى التصميم او لعدم الالتزام بتعليمات الطرف الاول او لعدم انجازه فى الموعد الذى تم الاتفاق عليه فلا يستحق الطرف الثانى اى اجر على الا يتم العمل بموجب التصميم .
"البند الخامس عشر"
اذا اخل الطرف الاول بالتزامه المبين بالبند الثالث عشر , كان للطرف الثانى فضلا عن الرجوع عليه بما يكون مستحقا له , التوقف عن اعمال الاشراف .
"البند السادس عشر"
يعتبر العقد مفسوخا حتما بدون حاجة الى تنبيه او انذار او اى اجراء اخر و ذلك بالنسبة للشق الذى لم ينفذ فى حالة وفاة الطرف الثانى او فقد اهليته دون وفاة الطرف الاول او فقد اهليته .
"البند السابع عشر"
تختص محاكم .............بنظر ما قد ينشب من منازعات تتعلق بهذا العقد و يعتبر عنوان كل طرف الموضح به موطنا مختارا له فى هذا الصدد .
"البند الثامن عشر"
حرر هذا العقد من نسختين , لكل طرف نسخة .
" الطرف الاول " " الطرف الثانى "





عقد مقاولة من الباطن

انه فى يوم ............. الموافق ............. 

تم تحرير هذا العقد بين كل من :

(1) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية ............. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى .................. ويشار له فيما بعد بالمقاول الأصلي __________________ " طرف اول "

(2) السيد / ........................................ الجنسية.................. مقيم برقم ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. يحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم ............. سجل مدنى.................. ويشار له فيما بعد بالمقاول من الباطن ________________ "طرف ثانى "

البند الاول:

يقر الطرف الثانى - المقاول من الباطن بانه اطلع على عقد المقاولة المبرم فيما بين الطرف الاول - المقاول الاصلى – و بين السيد / ............. و المتعلق ............. و قد احاط ببنوده احاطة تامة , كما قام بمعاينة ............. و انه قبل ابرام هذا العقد على هذاالاساس .

البند الثانى:

يلتزم الطرف الثانى بتنفيذ المقاولة وفقا للشروط التى تضمنها العقد المشار اليه بدون اى تحفظ مراعيا فى ذلك الاصول الفنية المتعارف عليها . و على الطرف الاول تسليمه العمل فور التوقيع على هذا العقد و الا كان للطرف الثانى الرجوع عليه بتعويض عن الاضرار التى اصابته بسبب عدم تنفيذه .

البند الثالث:

ينقضى الالتزام بضمان سلامة العمل و بضمان العيوب الخفية بالنسبة للطرف الثانى بتسليم الطرف الاول له ، اما اخلال الطرف الثانى بالالتزامات الاخرى فلا تنقضى بالتسليم و يكون للطرف الاول الرجوع بشأنها على الطرف الثانى.

البند الرابع:

يتعهد الطرف الثانى بتوفير المعدات و المهمات اللازمة لانجاز العمل دون ان يطلب الى الطرف الاول احضار شئ منها .

البند الخامس:

يتم تنفيذ العمل بواسطة الطرف الثانى و عماله , و يلتزم بالتامين على من لم يسبق التامين عليه منهم لدى هيئة التامينات الاجتماعية , و يكون مسئولا عنهم وفقا لاحكام مسئولية المتبوع عن اعمال تابعه .




البند السادس:

تنتقل الحراسة الى الطرف الثانى فور تسلمه العمل و يكون وحده المسئول عن كافة الاضرار التى يسببها ............. للغير وفقا للاحكام المقررة فى شان هذه المسئولية .

البند السابع:

يظل الطرف الاول مسئولا عن بوليصة التأمين المنصوص عليها بالبند ............. من العقد الاصلى و المتعلقة باعمال البناء . اما اشغالات الطريق فيكون الطرف الثانى هو المسئول عنها و عليه استصدار التراخيص اللازمة لها .

البند الثامن:

ابرم هذا العقد لقاء اجر جزافى قدره ............. فقط .............جنيها يدفع منه مبلغ ............. فقط ...........جنيها فور التوقيع على العقد , و مبلغ ............. فقط ............. جنيها فى ............. و مبلغ ............. فقط .............جنيها فى ............. و الباقى بعد التسليم .

البند التاسع:

اذا اخل الطرف الاول بالتزاماته المحددة بالبند السابق , كان للطرف الثانى بعد انذار الطرف الاول فى العقد الاصلى - رب العمل - الرجوع بدعوى مباشرة بما يكون مدينا به للطرف الاول .

البند العاشر:

" اختيارى فى حالة بقاء جزء من الاجر بعد تسليم العمل" 

يقر الطرف الاول بالتزامه بالوفاء للطرف الثانى بالباقى من اجره و قدره ............. فقط .............جنيها فى موعد غايته ............. و هو موعد حلول القسط المستحق على رب العمل , و للطرف الثانى توقيع الحجز على هذا القسط تحت يد الاخير استعمالا لحق الامتياز المقرر له على قيمة القسط .

البند الحادى عشر:

على الطرف الاول تسلم العمل فور اخطار الطرف الثانى له بذلك و الا كان للاخير انذاره بالاستلام , و فى هذه الحالة ينقضى التزام الطرف الثانى المتعلق بالضمان كما تنقل تبعة الهلاك الى الطرف الاول ما لم يرجع عدم التسليم الى مخالفة الطرف الثانى للمواصفات المتفق عليها .

البند الثانى عشر:

تختص محاكم ............. بنظر ما قد ينشب من منازعات تتعلق بتنفيذ هذا العقد و يعتبر عنوان كل من طرفيه المبين به موطنا مختارا له هذا الصدد .

البند الثالث عشر:

حرر العقد من نسختين , لكل طرف نسخة .


" الطرف الاول " " الطرف الثانى "​*


----------



## مهندس سمير (19 مارس 2012)

في كل العقود السابقه لم يتم التطرق الى البرامج الزمنيه للمشروع المتعلقه بالطرفين من توريد للمواد ومن تنفيذ لكل مرحلة من المراحل كالحفر والنظافه والمسلح والايناع ورقاب الاعمده وهكذا 
في العقود السابقه لوحظ وجود مهندس مشرف وعدم وجود مهندس منفذ
ايا كانت العقود المبرمه فانها يجب ان تاخذ صفة المشاريع الحكوميه بكل ما فيها لضمان حقوق الطرفين من خلال الفيديك والايزو
يجب بيان لجنة تحكيم يوافق عليها الطرفان في حال حصل خلاف بينهما
هذا ما لاحظته بقراءة سريعه للعقود السابقه وقد اكون مخطئا


----------



## elmasry25012012 (19 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mokh (19 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## elmasry25012012 (19 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## ابو ريوف2 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
اريد عقد نجارة بالباطن اي نجارة لاعمال الصب من اعمدة وميدة وغيرها نجارة حقت البيات اي تركيب الخشب قبل الصبة لاني استلمت بند النجارة 
وماهي الشروط التي افرضها على الشركة المستلمه المشروع


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Hind Aldoory (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيييييييييلا


----------

